# My baby girls Pics



## Old Hippie (Sep 5, 2006)

some pics of my plant 
(outdoor grower)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 5, 2006)

*Damn old hippie those ladies are huge.   What strain? You take some very nice pics keep them coming.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 5, 2006)

Thoes are HUGE, I would love to grow outdoors sometime....more pics to come I hope..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 5, 2006)

cool man! i hope they yeild heavy for ya!


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey Ya'll!, ive got bookoo pics, i'll post some of my pics and info on them as I can. this is my fourth year growing outdoors. Ive had better plants each year,(guess ive learn somethin LOL).  Hey did ya notice in some of the pics that i grew some of my girl in wheat bales? Yep had success too! planted half in the ground and the others in wheat bales, hey it works for vegies why not?!
Anywho, heres some pics!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 6, 2006)

*Damn i love outdoor grows. The plants get so freaking huge compaired to growing inside. Those are some fine ass ladies you have there Old Hippie. What strain? *


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2006)

started in 2000 with bag seed been useing my own since then. any idea what they might be?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 7, 2006)

excellent shots....love the outdoor shots...big size difference from us indoor folk


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 8, 2006)

Im still growing, but have harvested a little already, Im clipping each bud at the rippest time (I hope LOL)

PEACE


----------

